# Rodmakers shop in Strongsville



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

For those of you that didn't know (I didn't), the Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville moved a couple doors over in the same plaza. Very nice move! Seems like a lot more space and if you act now you'll get to smell the FRESH PAINT!

They have everything you could imagine!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

They had a huge selection as it was, wow. And with the Fin moving into Strongsville over on Bagley, there ought to be even more to pick from in that area, to include more guns. Nice.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Good for Ray. Heck, good for me!


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Fish Scalper said:


> They had a huge selection as it was, wow. And with the Fin moving into Strongsville over on Bagley, there ought to be even more to pick from in that area, to include more guns. Nice.


whats this about?? rod makers new store looks nice!!!


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

First congrats to ray for movin into a bigger shop can't wait to see it second the fin is moving or opening another store in strongsville that's the first I've heard of this


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

It's over near Pearl from what a guy at work said, real close to the Middleburg line and an existing building is currently being remodeled. Gonna focus on firearms from what I understand.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

that will be nice!! go look @ some handguns , since mc sports closed not much to look @ around these parts.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

If you have ever been to the Fin for fishing supplies then you know that they do not keep up on inventory at all. They will have a good stock to start with and then they let it go. Can't sell what's not on the rack!! What's not on the rack is what people want!! How many times will you go into a store that doesn't have what you are looking for??


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Are you talking about Fin and feathers in Ashland?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Wait, what?? Fin coming north? Is this in anticipation of Bass Pro possibly coming to Brunswick? Who's got the info on this??


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Me to! That would be way cool Bass Pro coming nearby, Cabelas sucks compared to Bass Pro.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

If I'm in search of freshwater fishing tackle I'm going to Rodmakers... even if Bass Pro or Cabelas is right across the street.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have been working up there for OhioProLure for alout of years during there open house stop in and say Hi It would be great to meet some of ya. Wich way did he move? to the Grocery store or the other way?

Mark


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Other way, I think it might only be one door over. Next to a karate place.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm with Parma on this one. I'm going to Rodmakers. There is no better tackle shop around, in my opinio. I do like LBF, but that is not in my back yard, and there is nothing they have that Ray doesn't have or can't get. Can't wait to buy my new rod at the big March event (19th I think!)


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got no issues with Rodmakers. I'm more interested in the Fin, Bass Pro or Cabellas for my hunting stuff which ever one may come. Gander is 45min from me east or west, Fin is 45 min south, and Dicks is usually picked clean.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Support the local bait shops as much as possible... LLB, BPS and Cabela's are out to make the buck. Ray, B.B.T, Craig and the others local bait shops can get you hot colors


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Sharp,

I only hunt big green fish. My understanding is Cabelas is the place to go for hunters, so my father-in-law says.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

for fishing supplies i will always go to craig @ erie outfitters or ray at the rodmaker shop.not only because i like these guys,but they have more stuff that im interested in, and they are usually cheaper then the big box stores. i like the big box stores for misc stuff such as hunting supplies,clothes, boots ect... btw the new rodmaker shop is sweet


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Big fan of Erie Outfitters. I haven't been that way since I stopped fishing Avon Point for walleye. I would go back to Craig's for sure. Good guy.


----------

